# Cambridge Ontario bottle show October 23 2016 ?



## RCO

I saw an add in this antique listings newspaper about a bottle show in Cambridge Ontario this fall in October 23 ? never heard of there being a bottle show in that area , only 2 shows I know of in Ontario are in Toronto and Ottawa in the spring . I've been to Cambridge a few times before but a bit of a drive for me to go down just for the show . 

there didn't appear to be any website or more information on this show other than add in paper and online . anyone heard anything more about it or been to it before ? is it a new show ? it seems like its mostly for bottles and not antiques .


----------



## mctaggart67

It's a smaller bottle show, but gets a strong turn out of SW Ontario collectors on account of geographic convenience. Been going since the 1990s!


----------

